# Spin up time for mechanical HDD's



## Jack1n (May 30, 2013)

I was wondering whats the normal spin up time(in ms) range for 7200rpm HDD's? 
google yielded no results,my hitachi was making wierd clicking sounds and was working really slow today,the clicking seems to have gone and every thing seems to be back in order but upon inspecting the Drives S.M.A.R.T attributes i noticed its spin up time is up to 17957134ms which seems very abnormal and i was wondering if that would be an issue.


----------



## McSteel (May 30, 2013)

Your software is misinterpreting the S.M.A.R.T. (S.H.I.E.L.D.? lol) raw data, thus your result. Although on older drives (and especially old Maxtor DM9s and 10s) the "cold start" spin-up could take up to 3 seconds.


----------



## Frick (May 30, 2013)

Weird noices is never good, and 17957134ms is several hours, so that is probably not the actual value, or it's reporting incorrectly. Has it happened more than once?


----------



## Bo$$ (May 30, 2013)

Jack1n said:


> hitachi was making wierd clicking



The Deskstar has transformed into a DeathStar. HDD is on the way out. better backup and replace. almost All my hitachi's have died with clicking before the end :shadedshu


----------



## Jack1n (May 30, 2013)

Well this is the first time this has happened and the clicking seems to have stopped.
I would like to ride this out as much as possible as to get a new drive as replacement as close to the warranties end as possible (yes i am certain i will receive a new one as replacement).


----------



## McSteel (May 30, 2013)

Clicking is most often a sign that the VRM on the logic board is giving out. If your PSU is good and regulates like a boss, you can probably ride this out no problem.

You could try hot-plugging another HDD to the same cable that your clicky HDD is plugged to (or perhaps you have a better way to induce a voltage transient near your drive?), and see if it starts clicking. If it does, you then know for certain that the 12V PWM control for the platter motor is about to expire. Not a good place to be in, data integrity-wise.


----------



## Jack1n (May 31, 2013)

McSteel said:


> Clicking is most often a sign that the VRM on the logic board is giving out. If your PSU is good and regulates like a boss, you can probably ride this out no problem.
> 
> You could try hot-plugging another HDD to the same cable that your clicky HDD is plugged to (or perhaps you have a better way to induce a voltage transient near your drive?), and see if it starts clicking. If it does, you then know for certain that the 12V PWM control for the platter motor is about to expire. Not a good place to be in, data integrity-wise.



Well i dont really do any important work on the computer so every thing on it is basically expendable.


----------



## RCoon (May 31, 2013)

My Hitachi Deskstar 2TB in my first PC clicked for 2 years before it crapped out!


----------



## AsRock (May 31, 2013)

Jack1n said:


> Well this is the first time this has happened and the clicking seems to have stopped.
> I would like to ride this out as much as possible as to get a new drive as replacement as close to the warranties end as possible (yes i am certain i will receive a new one as replacement).



Clicking is never a good sign how ever a friend had a Hitachi drive that was clicking and it was due to heat and he never had a issue with it again which was a few years ago.


MY WD's go crazy if they hit over 50c found that the hard way not plugging the the front fans back in and did not help there being 6 of them lol.

So check the temps and do ya best to keep them under 40c and 45c max.


Might want to think of backing up and calling in for a RMA.


----------



## itsakjt (May 31, 2013)

Check the SATA power connector. Loose or defective connectors will cause clicking sounds and spin up times will be more.


----------



## Aquinus (May 31, 2013)

It would be incredibly helpful if you just posted the entirety of the SMART logs for your drive.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 31, 2013)

clicking noise comes from the head hitting the central axis of the platter. a typical way for sata drives to go.
usually results from heat wear.


----------



## itsakjt (May 31, 2013)

Just wanted to share a personal experience. I have Seagate ST380817AS 80GB SATA bought in 2005. One day it made clicking sounds and would not spinup. The post screen stood still frozen. With the computer turned on that way, I pushed and held the SATA power cable hard and it started normally. As soon as I took my hand off, the clicking sounds were heard again. Then I simply cleaned the SATA leads of both the disk and the cable. This happened back in 2008. I still use that HDD in my present new rig bought in 2011 and the HDD is still good as new. No bad sectors or errors.


----------



## Black Panther (May 31, 2013)

Jack1n said:


> my hitachi was making wierd clicking sounds and was working really slow today,the clicking seems to have gone and every thing seems to be back in order



Still, do back up your data just in case. And if the drive is still under warranty contact your seller. A clicking hard drive means death is imminent...



Spoiler



[yt]ILaI98Pl-T4[/yt]


----------

